# [email protected]%&$$ "TRUNK or TREAT!!"



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

*RANT*
Last year our town HEAVILY promoted some dumb a$$ "trunk or treat" event in the local park, they had the big bouncy inflatable things for kids, the local stores were pedaling nicknacks at booths, they had food vendors, they stated that it was much safer for the TOTs to attend THEIR sanctioned event and not to risk going door to door, 2 years ago I gave out 27 bags of candy 1 piece at a time, thanks to last years "event" I handed out 4 bags, by the handful, and the park was jammed. I work very hard all year making props, thinking of new uses for older ones, setting up the yard, wiring everything up, so I can sit out front while a few rebellious kids trickle by.

Here is a great idea for the dipwads who stripped me of my holiday:
"merry trunkmas"
because going around looking at Christmas lights is far too dangerous, everyone should just put lights on their cars, put a reindeer on the roof and park in a lot so we can walk past and see small crappy displays, maybe they can have Santa selling hot cider too.

Am I the only one who has had this sort of issue? I sure hope I am.
*END RANT*


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

No you don't but mine came in the way of a church. every year i was doing great set the props, test the timing, shock myself a time or two.. then have the enjoyment of watching the tot's. come by and rave how they love the fright... 2 years ago a new church popped up (one of them we are holier then you and you must repent ones)
and well they picketed my cul de sac at the beginning of it.. (and I am the end house) so that year I had the grand total of 7 kids,(all the kids from the street.) 
good news is the church has disbanded. so I am hoping that the kids will return... I still build and enjoy it while having fun with the few that do come... but this is the first without. the reverand hollowpopper near me [email protected]!!! bring on the tot'ers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The catholic church nearby has a halloween event every year, lucky for me my house is on the way to the church so i catch all of them on their way


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Argh, that's depressing! It might be challenging, but could you take some or all of your props out to the event and set up across several parking spots? Maybe use an enclosed pop-up for a mini-walkthru? For any powered props and lighting maybe use/rent a generator for power.

I know it doesn't replace having tot's come to your house, but you would be the envy of all other trunk'ers and have a crowd of tot's.

Another option is to heavily advertise your haunt. Since everyone has to drive to the park anyway, they can drive by your house, too. Place signs on the nearby crossroads.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe send someone with flyers to the trunk or treat event. Put a couple of good photos of your display on the flyer, and add Free Candy to Tot's while supplies last or something like that.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I really need to put up signs in the neighborhood, recently I have sent a polite letter to the local paper in town regarding this issue, several other houses around my place that also decorate signed the letter that was sent out. We voiced our concerns about the Trunk or treat event, how the thrills and chills of Halloween, like we enjoyed as children gets lost when it is sterilized and turned into a soup-line of sorts, kids in a long line shuffling past rows of cars, more like beggars than TOTs. I wont go participate, that feels like giving in to the man.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What kind of cars show up at these events? Can anybody in any car show up or are the cars pre-selected?

If it were me, I'd find a local hearse club and invite them to the parking lot. Best scary/gorey hearse display wins a prize!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

the cars are just the residents, they park in the lot with their trunks open, and hand out candy from there, some folks have props in their trunks, but mostly it is just plain undecorated cars, I admit, a hearse with a coffin full of candy in the back would be cool.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

A hearse with a coffin full of candy would be cool no matter what the circumstances...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Me thinks Sam needs to show up to a few of lots, he's not very happy.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Ugh. Your post just makes me ill. I fear this is where it is headed. I am mad at my town this year too, but your's is worse. Several churches around here do the trunk or treat thing. It is mainly for members, though. 

And wheussmann, what do you mean they "picketed" your street. Can people do that? Really? Ridiculous.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I understand wanting to keep your kids safe. But it's gone too far. The next thing they'll do is bubble wrap the kidlets so they don't hurt themselves if they bump into something. 

If parents want to keep their kids out of harms way go along on the ToTing. 

I can't imagine what fun there is in going from car to car. No door bell - what are they going to do? Honk the horn?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Terrormaster said:


> Me thinks Sam needs to show up to a few of lots, he's not very happy.


I love this little guy


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


>


LMAO, Haunti!
But regarding TOT safety, don't these poor, paranoid folks do their homework? The razor blades, drugs and rat poison rumors have all been debunked. They were isolated acts of people trying to collect on a life insurance policy or cover for a drug-addicted family member. What kind of Halloween memories will these trunk-or-treaters have to look back on?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Otaku said:


> LMAO, Haunti!
> But regarding TOT safety, don't these poor, paranoid folks do their homework? The razor blades, drugs and rat poison rumors have all been debunked. They were isolated acts of people trying to collect on a life insurance policy or cover for a drug-addicted family member. What kind of Halloween memories will these trunk-or-treaters have to look back on?


Hmmm maybe it's time to start rumors about the dangers of trunk or treat. Muahahahahaha!

And come to think of it, those Jack Chick Tracts could be tainted with acid or anthrax.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was going to buy a Halloween costume for son's fiancee's son, but he said that they probably weren't going to be going out, because they do that in Kingsport, Tennessee too. My son refuses to participate, especially after coming from here, where we build a full walk through and half the fun is hearing the screams! Being politically correct and caving in to those few that insist that it's safer and the ones that ask everyone to consider that many children have food allergies so please consider them too before buying candy, etc, etc, etc....it SUCKS!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

You know I suspect that "especially" this year a lot of town are trying to promote halloween activities for Saturday versus Sunday. I don't think Terrrormaster knows this since his so busy. But here at our town, all their halloween activities and haunt walk in the middle of town is on Saturday. I've been getting the feeling lately that most actitives are being promoted for Saturday on purpose. Or is this just here in CT?


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

We just need to be protected from ourselves I guess, its pretty upsetting that the local paper puts out a map to the really good Christmas display houses, yet the haunters get snubbed with some craptastic Trunk or Treat thing. 

last year they did have a halloween decoration contest in the city.... it was in the beginning of Sept.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it would be great if the local organizations did their Trunk or Treat the night before Halloween. That way, If parents choose to take their kids door to door they can still do both. I really don't see where Trunking is any safer than door to door. Do they screen the participants and XRay the candy? The only safety issue I can see here is less abductions. But, I would guess most children still young and naive enough to get abducted would have parents with them going door to door???? Older children should ToT in packs anyway. And most of them would be bored out of their head at a Trunking. I think it is just another way for the local churches here to brainwash our children. Our church always held our Halloween Party the day before or else very early in the evening so you could leave early and go ToTing if you wanted.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Kaoru: yeah I hadn't seen any of that. But that doesn't surprise me much in the Hartford area where any of the holidays that have celebrations get shifted to Saturdays when they fall on weekdays. I've seen it happen for both fireworks shows on the 4th and new years where they snubbed the weekday events in favor of doing it on a Saturday.

I could give a flying crap about when the town does their thing. I will continue to celebrate Halloween on 1031 from 6pm-9pm like I do every year. If I get ToTs I get Tots, if I don't I don't. No town or organization is gonna tell me when I can celebrate a holiday.

Actually, now that I've thought about it for a little bit. Still gonna have our haunt lights on on Saturday. The sounds will be off, no fog, etc. Just the lighting. We will not answer the door to any ToTs if they come that night. Instead there will a sign on our front door that thanks them for coming out. Then asks them to please return on Halloween night because we uphold the tradition and spirit of Halloween by celebrating it from our home on October 31st, no matter what day it falls on, and only operate and hand out candy on that night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


>


I just had my biggest laugh of the day


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of people in the park at one time? What a great place to advertise your home haunt!


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree that Trunk or Treat held on the same night as ToTing would suck. Luckily, the one near us is on a different night. Or at least, it was last year. No word on it yet this year. I took my boys to it because our neighborhood pretty much sucks for people handing out candy (they're smarter than I am, they're boycotting the "busing" of outside ToTers). We pass tons of unlit homes, and we start at dusk.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> Being politically correct and caving in to those few that insist that it's safer and the ones that ask everyone to consider that many children have food allergies so please consider them too before buying candy, etc, etc, etc....it SUCKS!


Those with food allergies should do like my daughter and her friends. At the end of the night they all come in and trade candy with each other so they all get something they want. Reeses peanut butter cups can be a valuable trading item... apples not so much.

This is also the reason we have a stock of rubber bugs, rats (also rubber, I know how you people think <grin>)and glow sticks, which seems to be preferred over the candy by most of our TOTs.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

azscoob said:


> last year they did have a halloween decoration contest in the city.... it was in the beginning of Sept.


The beginning of September?! A bit early, IMO. Who won, the local Big Lots store?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Plan on attending Truck N Treat: 
Go to junkyard. Buy an old car. Set it up in parking lot. Wait until middle of Trunk N Traet and don fireproof suit... get in car...Set car and suit on fire..run out of car in flames, screaming & throwing candy while yelling "HALLOWEEN IS ON OCTOBER 31ST! NOT TODAY!" Fall in pre-made ditch filled with extinguisher foam. Get up...walk home silently.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Otaku said:


> The beginning of September?! A bit early, IMO. Who won, the local Big Lots store?


I think it was just some guy who happened to have a dead tree in his yard, I refise to set up my yard for a lousy day of voting, maybe if it were on Oct 30th I would enter. now setting up props for a little "test and tune" thats a different story.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you should rent a search light to put out in front of your house to draw attention to it.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

"Hey the haunt is over here!!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO! that's an idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

azscoob said:


> "Hey the haunt is over here!!"


LOL, now that's the spirit!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I got a flyer from the local church advertising their trunk or treat event. It started out as a nice add, but the more I read the more disturbed I became. They had all these bad statistics about abductions, molestation, and poisoning with going house to house. My neighbor is a deputy sheriff, and called me saying "did you read this Crap!" Like some members have already stated, if your kids are small they should be a companied by an adult. Even older kids should be acompanied these days, and go in groups. Now if I was a crook and my town was doing the park thing, I'd think it was time for a home burglary crime spree. Try some flyers for your haunt. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The churches around here have been having trunk or treat for several years now. And some also have Hell Houses. Like a haunted house, but deplecting scenes from hell, to show you what will happen if you sin. I've had several families stop for candy after their church activites close. It's funny when they run into each other, embarrassed they got caught Toting. "Oh, we were going to drive right by, but the kids made us stop." "Yeah we live just down the street and the kids wanted to see what the neighbors were up to."
Just admit your kids like plain old ToTing and give up that trunk or treating crap.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

scareme said:


> It's funny when they run into each other, embarrassed they got caught Toting. "Oh, we were going to drive right by, but the kids made us stop." "Yeah we live just down the street and the kids wanted to see what the neighbors were up to."
> Just admit your kids like plain old ToTing and give up that trunk or treating crap.


Ha, busted! What a bunch of hypocrites. When my boys were small, I took them out rain or shine for Halloween. It's just so much fun watching them get their goodies and see their friends costumes. Trunk or treat just doesn't compare. You can't "tailgate" Halloween.
I posted this already on another thread, but several days ago I saw a little girl and her mom in the grocery store, and when the girl spotted the pumpkins, she shouted, "Look, mom, they're getting ready for Halloween! Halloween, mom, Halloween!". I want that kid at my house this year!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*Halloween "Trunk or Treat" abduction have residents rethink safety
*









Jim Albert and Kimberly James, On Thursday November 1, 2007, 4:04 pm EDT

Kelly Franks, age 8 was attending an annual "Trunk or Treat" event at the Saintly Baptists Church on Walker Drive in Okoah KA. last night when she was abducted by one of the "Trunkers" in the parking lot.

Friends and family say that a gray early model sedan was parked near the rows of other cars participating in the event when the child was taken.
"She was standing there, getting candy from this guy, then she was gone and so was the car." Said Charles Franks Father of Kelly.

Trunk or Treat has quickly become a popular trend across the country to give children and their families a "safe" alternative to the traditional door-to-door trek across the neighborhood on Halloween night, "Trunk or treating" is done by walking past rows of cars where candy and other treats are distributed by the owners of the cars parked in a "supervised" parking lot, usually on church grounds.

Residents of Okaoh Park, KA. were assured that their annual Halloween event, "Trunk or Treat" was a safe alternative to regular Trick or Treating, but according to Cynthia Mcgillis, organizer of the event, some parents might want to reconsider.

"We are distraught at this turn of events. We hope for the safe return Kelly. If we had known that just anybody could take a child while they walk by their open trunk, we never would have promoted this event as heavily as we did"

Apparently, the Trunk or Treat event in Okoah Park was open to the public and anyone who wished to participate was welcome.

When Pastor Gerald Ignacio was asked whether this event would continue, he responded "Of course! I see no reason to stop it. Although this was a tragedy, it is still far safer than going to strangers homes in the dark."

The investigation on the abduction is ongoing, and anyone who was at the event is encouraged to contact the Okoah Police Department with any information.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Doc, do you have a source link to that article? I can't it on Google and the US News image takes you to the Money page on their site.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> Doc, do you have a source link to that article? I can't it on Google and the US News image takes you to the Money page on their site.


Sorry about that, I made this article up. I forgot to remove the URL from the image and I could have sworn I left a comment saying I made this up.

I figured what the heck? If they can lie about the dangers of traditional trick or treating then I can lie about them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

dr morbius said:


> i figured what the heck? If they can lie about the dangers of traditional trick or treating then i can lie about them. :d


lmao! Noice!

Actually Doc you bring up a really good point. Trunk-or-Treating is actually MORE dangerous than Trick-or-Treating. It's quite worrisome actually. We spend countless hours telling our kids not to approach strangers in vehicles offering candy. Stranger Danger. Yet its fine to take em to a lot filled with strangers offering candy from their cars. All it takes is for one deranged person to throw the kid in the trunk and drive off. Safer my happy a$$


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> lmao! Noice!
> 
> Actually Doc you bring up a really good point. Trunk-or-Treating is actually MORE dangerous than Trick-or-Treating. It's quite worrisome actually. We spend countless hours telling our kids not to approach strangers in vehicles offering candy. Stranger Danger. Yet its fine to take em to a lot filled with strangers offering candy from their cars. All it takes is for one deranged person to throw the kid in the trunk and drive off. Safer my happy a$$


Wouldn't it be cool if this became a new Urban Legend? People would have to distribute it....Not that I would encourage such a thing.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Distributing commencing...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Kaoru said:


> But here at our town, all their halloween activities and haunt walk in the middle of town is on Saturday. I've been getting the feeling lately that most actitives are being promoted for Saturday on purpose. Or is this just here in CT?


It's no accident that the Haunt Walk is downtown. Last year I read an editorial in a mid-west town newspaper about how "exciting" the downtown TOT'ing was going to be. The hours were scheduled from noon to three or something equally as silly. The writer made a point of mentioning that parents would have a wonderful opportunity to do some shopping while their kids grabbed the goodies.
BTW, this is why we have the Daylight Savings extensions - it's proven that people prefer to shop during daylight hours. Moving the clock allows more time after work to drop some cash at the mall, never mind that kids have to walk to school in the dark during the winter. Ironically, child safety, going to and from school, was touted as a benefit from the change. Still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Doc: tried to play that story off on FB since I have a few friends on my list that actualy do Trunk or Treating. I think it's hopeless, debating the issue with them is like an atheist debating the existence of god with a born again. Not 2 minutes after I posted a link to the article on Haunt Cast he pulls out two links of similar abduction cases that happened with regular trick-or-treating including one where a town supposed banned trick-or-treating after 4pm because of an abduction and murder.

Heh... Looked at em both... Neither case mentions the name of the child or the family and is being told via a 3rd party coming off as here-say.

Here are the links:

http://articles.sfgate.com/2005-11-04/news/17398268_1_child-bicycle-police

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=96344552

Here was my response:

_Both of those cases, like 99% of the Halloween related murder, abduction, poisonings, needles, razors, etc. are urban legends. Notice in both cases its told by a third party and neither the family nor the child's name is even mentioned. And the ones that aren't turned out to be child's own parents that killed or poisoned there children and used Halloween as a scapegoat.

Show me a case where the family is mentioned, it's actually documented by the police officially (as in they know who it is unlike the first case you linked), and was a direct result of trick-or-treating (ie: the door they knocked on was a bad person and did something to the child).

The point is abductions and murders happen every single day. But when they happen on Halloween the church and the media immediately try to link it Halloween itself when the incident is just coincidental.

There's a lot of stupid parents out there. Kids go out in groups all the time without supervision. Wonder off from the group. Get abducted. Happens 24/7/365. Halloween in most cases is just being used as a scapegoat._


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Terrormaster said:


> @Doc: tried to play that story off on FB since I have a few friends on my list that actually do Trunk or Treating. I think it's hopeless, debating the issue with them is like an atheist debating the existence of god with a born again. Not 2 minutes after I posted a link to the article on Haunt Cast he pulls out two links of similar abduction cases that happened with regular trick-or-treating including one where a town supposed banned trick-or-treating after 4pm because of an abduction and murder.
> 
> Heh... Looked at em both... Neither case mentions the name of the child or the family and is being told via a 3rd party coming off as here-say.
> 
> ...


+1,000,000 to that, I just copied this and forwarded it to some neighbors who are Trunknap or treaters, the reasoning they say is it's because it's too risky to let *CHAPERONED* kids go TOTing to houses, they would rather take them right to creep-o's van in a parking lot.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Interesting that Christmas has more truely documented murders than Halloween, yet the Trunkers never mention that:

http://www.sgvtribune.com/massacre

http://blog.cleveland.com/pdextra/2009/07/ohio_inmate_faces_death_for_ch.html

http://laurajames.typepad.com/clews/2006/12/christmas_murde.html

Just shows that murders and crime can happen even on the most sacred of Holidays.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very good, Terrormaster.

Thank you for pointing out the "urban legend" red flags. Not that it will change anybody's mind. They want so badly to believe those stories because it supports their own fears.

The whole trunk-or-treat thing just doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My thought was that of DMs fake article at least I know who is in my neighborhood I have no idea who is in the church parking lot. And in my experience the church folks scare me more than any one else. I know what your thinking but I grew up in the church christian schools the whole nine and the last place I would let my children tot would be there.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to let the argument drop there because it was quickly becoming a religious debate (which technically in essence it kinda is anyways). Basically it went in the direction of "the church needing to keep their noses and influences out of secular holidays such as Halloween." And "imagine the backlash if the secular organizations tried to change religious holidays such as Christmas and Easter".

He then points out that secular organizations have already ruined Christmas with presents and decorating trees which he says aren't in the bible. When actually presents are in the bible. He conveniently forgot about the gifts brought to Jesus on his birthday (aka Christmas). But what he missed entirely was that most of the things we celebrate about Christmas started off as secular traditions (and to be fair, some pagan traditions as well) which far outdate the church's involvement with Christmas. It was the church who decided to celebrate Jesus' birthday on that day in order to convert the pagans to Christianity. Totally the other way around from the way he tried to imply. Now they're trying to take the last widely celebrated secular holiday and make it their own by changing it.

As an atheist I hate getting into religious debates because the more you argue the more you reaffirm their beliefs and faith. It really just doesn't go anywhere positive.

This is gonna be a huge uphill battle for all of us...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You just have to see from their eyes I actually miss the religious debate that inevitably happened every year at my old house. Believe it or not Halloween actually has some of the same roots ie the catholic church attempting to convert pagans and adapting the pagan holidays to suit the churches own agenda. while I no longer practice any particular faith growing in up in the church did have the benefit of knowing the bible better than most of the folks who unknowingly come to my haunt armed with less actual knowledge of their own religious text than the sinful haunter they wish to persuade heck Jehovah witness folks don't even bother me anymore!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

slightlymad said:


> You just have to see from their eyes I actually miss the religious debate that inevitably happened every year at my old house. Believe it or not Halloween actually has some of the same roots ie the catholic church attempting to convert pagans and adapting the pagan holidays to suit the churches own agenda. while I no longer practice any particular faith growing in up in the church did have the benefit of knowing the bible better than most of the folks who unknowingly come to my haunt armed with less actual knowledge of their own religious text than the sinful haunter they wish to persuade heck Jehovah witness folks don't even bother me anymore!


You know how my husband got rid of the Jehovah witnesses knocking on his door? He opened the door wearing nothing but his birthday suit! It was their fault. He lived in a very rural community, he worked graveyard shifts, it was 100+ degrees and they were knocking on his door at 8 am.

But seriously if we actually figured out when murders, abductions, crimes, etc were to occur then there wouldn't be any. If some one is a criminal and they want to commit a crime they are going to do regardless of what holiday it is! What truly is criminal is people ruling their lives out of irrational fears. Bad things happen period. What some of the holier than thou's forget is that we haunters created our scenes/haunts to promote safe community involvement! (Plus our own personal amusement) How else to we take back our neighborhoods but by getting involved! I say that trunk or treat can be really fun but so can TOTing. I would definitely promote your haunted house. Talk to your friends and neighbors, pass out fliers, put an article in the newspaper, create a free TOT map of your haunt and other local haunts and pass them out. Bottom line I wouldn't give up. Another idea is to use your haunt to support a charity. We held can food drives for the local food bank and one year we collected money for the firefighters association and that was back when we did our yard haunt.

FIGHT, FIGHT , FIGHT!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

_>My thought was that of DMs fake article at least I know who is in my neighborhood I have no idea who is in the church parking lot. And in my experience the church folks scare me more than any one else. <

_So I guess you won't be giving out any Chick Tracts for Halloween this year <smile>.

_"If the Lord Jesus knew that one night each year a steady stream of unsaved children would come to His door asking for a treat, would He . . ._

 _A. Run off to church and ignore them so He could fellowship with other believers?

B. Stay home, but turn off the lights and hide back in the TV room?

C. Use this once-a-year opportunity to share His love with these precious lost souls?

This year, don't let this unique witnessing opportunity slip by. Without leaving home, you can give hundreds of kids (and their families) the gospel by dropping Chick tracts (and some candy) in Trick-or-Treat bags. If you like doing what Jesus would do, here's your chance." _ From: http://www.chick.com/seasonal/halloween/http:

www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0032/0032_01.asp?Store=True


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Tinman: but what would Zombie Jesus do?!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Chick Tracts good fire starters


----------

